# Hello from down on the farm



## WordAddict (Jan 9, 2017)

I am an old unpublished hippie chick writer.  I live in the city but have turned my backyard into a farm where I grow organic food and dance amongst the chickens.  I am addicted to words and I love to tell stories.  (I blog my chickens and have finally finished the book I’ve been writing for the past ten or so years).  

I am in search of a community of new friends who understand how it is possible to labor over one sentence for three weeks for no more reward than the incomparable high that comes when words suddenly line up in just the right order.  When I try to explain this to my old friends, God bless them, they seem to think I’m in need of some sort of twelve-step program.  ("*It's just a sentence, for crying out loud!")*

I’m a newbie at on-line sharing – I grew up in a world where eye contact (or at least the sound of real voices) was prerequisite to communication – so this is a little scary for me and definitely outside of my comfort zone.    But, I hope I’m not too old to learn some new tricks.

I love to read and be read and I’d like to network and become a better writer.  

So here I go!

WordAddict


----------



## PiP (Jan 9, 2017)

WordAddict said:


> I am in search of a community of new friends who understand how it is possible to labor over one sentence for three weeks for no more reward than the incomparable high that comes when words suddenly line up in just the right order.  When I try to explain this to my old friends, God bless them, they seem to think I’m in need of some sort of twelve-step program.  ("*It's just a sentence, for crying out loud!")*



I know the feeling! I am a tree-hugger who has turned her urban garden into a 3* Michelin restaurant for insects and birds. I write poetry and my friends think I'm crazy because they will be holding a riveting conversation about the price of bread and I'll get out my notebook and start to scribble.




> I’m a newbie at on-line sharing – I grew up in a world where eye contact (or at least the sound of real voices) was prerequisite to communication – so this is a little scary for me and definitely outside of my comfort zone.    But, I hope I’m not too old to learn some new tricks.



Please don't worry we are a friendly and supportive group.

PS I am also fascinated by chickens! I'd love to keep them but as I travel quite a bit so hubby has put his foot down and said NO! Once you become a regular member I do hope you share your stories to the Workshop


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello Wordaddict, 

You have most certainly come to the right place, we all love labouring over sentences and are a friendly bunch.   The forum has lots to offer and can seem massive at first, so if you need pointing in the right place just ask, us mentors are in bright purple. Also the groups are worth looking at once you have reached your first ten posts, the easiest way to do that is by critiquing work. 

Good luck and I look forward to seeing you around here.

H


----------



## MyrtleM (Jan 10, 2017)

I am searching for a string of sentences to complete a paragraph to create a chapter full of paragraphs all strung together by perfect sentences filling up my book.  Yeah.  I cannot wait for the day when one sentence is my goal, but for now I am just plugging away at learning how the process works.  
I look forward to reading your work and watching you grow along side me.  Welcome!



WordAddict said:


> I am an old unpublished hippie chick writer.  I live in the city but have turned my backyard into a farm where I grow organic food and dance amongst the chickens.  I am addicted to words and I love to tell stories.  (I blog my chickens and have finally finished the book I’ve been writing for the past ten or so years).
> 
> I am in search of a community of new friends who understand how it is possible to labor over one sentence for three weeks for no more reward than the incomparable high that comes when words suddenly line up in just the right order.  When I try to explain this to my old friends, God bless them, they seem to think I’m in need of some sort of twelve-step program.  ("*It's just a sentence, for crying out loud!")*
> 
> ...


----------



## JustRob (Jan 10, 2017)

WordAddict said:


> I’m a newbie at on-line sharing – I grew up in a world where eye contact (or at least the sound of real voices) was prerequisite to communication – so this is a little scary for me and definitely outside of my comfort zone. But, I hope I’m not too old to learn some new tricks.



Hi there. We are trying to be writers here; some may well be succeeding. What we ought to be doing is making our characters come alive within the reader's mind. The easiest character for anyone to portray is probably themself, so if you don't feel that we are talking to you face to face and you can't imagine the expressions on our faces or the tone of our voices, then we do need to improve our writing skills. This website is literature in itself, but it just happens that you can talk back to it as well as read it. It is as real in your mind as any story in a book can be, if we're doing things right. How else could some members regularly offer food, cakes and drinks around? Where else could someone offer you a lift in their time machine and ask you where, or rather when, you wanted to go? This is living metafiction, or rather the reverse to be precise, a place where the characters insist that they are real and spend a lot of their time proving it. Instead of being _a_ world inside your head it is _the_ world there. You are not entering an alien place but we are entering your mind, if you are willing to invite us in. We do suspect that some of us might be aliens but they seem to be mostly harmless if they are.

So, I would welcome you but maybe it should be you welcoming us into your corner of the world. We do have an awful lot of baggage with us though.


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi PiP

Thanks for the warm welcome.  (I love your description "3* Michelin Restaurant!) 

I'm so glad to find another chicken person on my very first day.

I look forward to reading your poetry


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi H,

Thanks for the warm welcome.  The forum does seem pretty massive and it's nice to know you are here if I run amok.

WA


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi MyrtleM,

Thanks for the welcome.  What kind of book will yours be when you get everything all strung together?

WA


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi JustRob,

Thanks for the welcome.  I will do my best but it will not be easy.  I am what I write and sometimes it is difficult to let people see what is lurking beneath my old lady façade.


WA


----------



## wulfAlpha (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome wordaddict! I hope I'm not out of line by saying wordnerds rock! [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wulfAlpha (Jan 10, 2017)

wulfAlpha said:


> Welcome wordaddict! I hope I'm not out of line by saying wordnerds rock! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I only say that because I am a shameless word nerd good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi wulfAlpha,

Wordnerds!  It feels like I've found a home.  Thanks for the welcome.

WA


----------



## Scrivener123 (Jan 12, 2017)

You're never too old to learn I think you'll enjoy the community. And, leave those chickens alone!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome!

Once you reach ten posts you can add a profile picture and a signature. Also, we have a Mentor Directory and some great Writing Contests and Prompts. 

See you around the forum! : D


----------



## Moonlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice to meet you!  I live in a rural area and have a few chickens too!  I guess I would have to label myself a child of the 80s but I've always been a practitioner of organic gardening even though the majority of people shake their heads and mutter something about wasting my time.


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Scrivener123,

I just figured out there was a 'page 2' to click on so I didn't read your message until today.  Thanks for the welcome and just for the record my chickens have nothing to fear from me for one of them is a rooster and he keeps me in line!


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi danielstj,

I didn't notice until today that there was a 'page 2' to click on so I didn't see your message until now.  Thank you for the welcome.  

I think I have reached ten posts but I'm not sure how to add a picture and I don't know what a 'signature' is.  Can you help me?  The website is great but it is big and I keep getting lost!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello, let me welcome you, too.  I love your username.  To add an avatar (like my powerpuff self) go to the top and click *Settings*.  On the left, toward the middle of the page (on a computer--it's different for mobile) you'll see a choice to *Edit Avatar*.  Click on it.  That will guide you ... you can pick from a gallery or upload one.

A signature is the ... stuff ... below messages that shows up when people post stuff.  Mine has links to the WritingForums.com social media and the podcast (if you listen to it, I have a poem there--but it's PG-13, so there's a naughty word).


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Moonlight,

So sorry I did not respond to your nice welcome sooner.  (I'm still new at this and I didn't notice until today that there was a 'page 2' to click on so I didn't see your message).

It's great to meet another organic gardener/chicken person.  As to those who shake their heads and mutter?  They'll never get to experience the incomparable taste and goodness of food that grows just outside the back door!


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi astroannie,

Thank you for your welcome.  I've seen you around and I love your avatar.  

I appreciate the information and clarification.  I've run out of time for today but I'll be back in a day or two and get busy.  (And I look forward to checking out your PG-13 poem on the podcast!)


----------



## WordAddict (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Astroannie, 

I finally got back and clicked on the podcast.  I very much enjoyed your poem, all the more so as I've recently had that Duuuude you were talking to in my life, too!


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 5, 2017)

WordAddict said:


> Hi H,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome.  The forum does seem pretty massive and it's nice to know you are here if I run amok.
> 
> WA



Hey WA,
How is your writing comming along? It is not a problem if you ever need anything either send me a PM or if you want my attention on a post I have commented on feel free to 'like' said post and then I will get a notification so I know to check the thread. I hope that you are enjoying your time here with us.


----------



## WordAddict (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi PiP,

I just wanted to let you know that I'm having a great time on the website (it gets less intimidating each day) and that I've finally gotten the nerve to post one of my chicken stories.

(Maybe your hubby will relent when he sees how much fun they are!)


----------



## PiP (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi WordAddict, I am pleased you have persisted and you are enjoying being part of our community 

I am off to read your chicken story


----------

